
Opentrons new Python API for bio lab robots - willcanine
http://docs.opentrons.com
======
willcanine
We've designed the API to be an easy step into programming and automation for
any bench scientist. Our API makes your code read like a protocol written in
your lab notebook, but you can extend it using everything the Python ecosystem
has to offer and run it on our affordable lab robots.

With Python fast becoming the language of choice for many scientific computing
applications, we are excited to be extending its use in the bio lab.

Full story on SynBioBeta:

[http://synbiobeta.com/news/opentrons-new-interface-
automated...](http://synbiobeta.com/news/opentrons-new-interface-automated-
pipetting-robot-streamlines-workflow-programming/)

Will Canine Opentrons Co-Founder

------
ChiuChau
awesome

